# Is it possible to install ZFS Root on sparc64 (SunFire v240)? FBSD8.2



## Zazar (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a SunFire v240 with four 70G disks. Is it possible to install only ZFS root on sparc64 in FreeBSD 8.2? 

Or should I create UFS boot with ZFS on one disk and add the other three to a pool? In the future will there be a possibility to use StorEdge3300 with 5x36G and 2x146G - how should I add them? :stud


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2011)

If I look at the sources I don't see support for ZFS in the loader.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/boot/


----------



## sossego (Jun 22, 2011)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-sparc64/2008-February/005378.html

Follow the entire thread. Someone did it.

Yes, I was curious. I am aware that ZFS can be booted from root- I'm looking for the reference- there's no reason why it can't be done on sparc64. See link above.


----------



## sossego (Jun 22, 2011)

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/ZFS-root-partition-td4162397.html


You may want to contact the FreeBSD sparc64 list.


----------



## randux (Jun 29, 2011)

Zazar said:
			
		

> I have a SunFire v240 with four 70G disks. Is it possible to install only ZFS root on sparc64 in FreeBSD 8.2?



Yes.

From console: boot cdrom - text

Edit: sorry, brain freeze. That was for Solaris. I'm sorry, I don't know the answer for FreeBSD. I just did a regular 8.2 install and didn't see any ZFS options. I guess you could probably do it from the installer when you create filesystems but I wasn't looking for it because I am used to pre ZFS BSD installs.



			
				Zazar said:
			
		

> Or should I create UFS boot with ZFS on one disk and add the other three to a pool?



What? What does UFS boot with ZFS on one disk mean? The installer cares about the root and making it bootable. You can add all the disks and create all the ZFS configuration you want after you install.

When you do a text install you get the option of which drive(s) to use as the root pool. You should select at least 2 drives for a root mirror. After you install you can add drives to the root pool (two should be enough though) or create other zfs pools or mountpoints.



			
				Zazar said:
			
		

> In the future will there be a possibility to use StorEdge3300 with 5x36G and 2x146G - how should I add them?



I don't know whether the StorEdge is just a pure NAS appliance or whether it has an OS under it. If it's NAS you cannot add it, you will have to use NFS or CIFS etc. to use the storage. It remains external to your system.


----------

